# Eclipse BIRT den wert einer berechneten spalte summieren



## diel2001 (5. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,
kennt sich zufällig hier jemand mit dem Programm aus ??
Ich berechne 2 spalten aus verschiedenen Datasets und möchte das 
Ergebnis am Ende summieren .
Beispiel :
Menge  |  Preis | Gesamt
 2        |      2   |      4   
 1        |      4   |      4
          Gesamt         8 

Das heißt ich muss an die Gesamtspalte, die berechnet wurde und 
muss sie summieren .
An die datenbankspalten kommt man ja sodran dataSetRow[Spaltenname]
Wenn jemand eine Lösung hätte wäre ich sehr dankbar 
Gruß

Diel


----------



## fmichahelles (12. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

bitte ziehen Sie sich aus der Palette ein Aggregation-Element in den Footer Ihrer Tabelle, wählen Sie den Datentyp , die Funktion (Sum) sowie die Spalte aus, über der Sie summieren wollen - und das sollte es gewesen sein.

(siehe auch Screenshot anbei).

Viele Grüße,

F. Michahelles
PS Consultant Actuate Deutschland


----------



## diel2001 (16. Mrz 2009)

Ok Danke hat geholfen


----------

